# Palladium



## patnor1011 (Aug 21, 2017)

I bet everyone noticed how slowly Palladium increased price up to the level close to Platinum and Rhodium. Not that long ago it was like 1/3rd of what it cost now. Anyone who invested in Pd tripled his money. What is behind this increase anyone wants to guess?


----------



## canedane (Aug 21, 2017)

My guess is it is because of Palladiums birthday


----------



## nickvc (Aug 21, 2017)

The Russians sold their stockpile some years back and that kept the price low, now palladium is a needed metal in many applications so I guess supply cannot keep up with demand so until they find a substitute metal for it in some applications the price will keep increasing until a balance is reached, unlike gold it's an industrial metal primarily not an investment metal.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2017)

I seem to remember some advice:


On Novemer 6 said:


> So far as I'm concerned, back up the truck on Ag/Pt/Rh.


See PMs Going South


----------



## kurtak (Aug 22, 2017)

I have been telling people for quite sometime now that palladium is the best metal to invest in - I made mention of it at least once here on the forum

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21656&p=224376&hilit=palladium#p224376

It "may" have now reached a point where it is no longer the best investment :?: :?: :?: 

But if you invested (&/or held) Pd for any time before its recent market --- it was a smart move :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2017)

Platinum caught up to rhodium, and palladium is not far behind.
We will see which one catches gold first.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 29, 2017)

It will never catch Gold, Platinum, or Palladium but that pesky, lowly, often more trouble than it's worth (as a chloride) Silver is the best metal to bet the farm on! 

*(Please note this is my opinion!!!!)* 

Silver reflects more light and is therefore the whitest and the brightest! And it has already been to where it needs to be to double your investment. Gold has to go to $2,600, Platinum has to go to $2,000 and Palladium has to go to $1900 to double, all uncharted territory. Silver only has to go to $35.......been there once!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2017)

4metals said:


> Silver reflects more light and is therefore the whitest and the brightest! And it has already been to where it needs to be to double your investment. Gold has to go to $2,600, Platinum has to go to $2,000 and Palladium has to go to $1900 to double, all uncharted territory. Silver only has to go to $35.......been there once!



Wasn't it there twice?


----------



## 4metals (Aug 29, 2017)

It was there twice, once but to the true effects of the market (in 2011 I believe) and in 1980 it hit $50 but that was due to manipulation of the market by the Hunt brothers in 1980. 

But hell yeah! It was there TWICE already.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 30, 2017)

Well, that one I bet on too. I am an old school silver believer. Can't wait for it to take off.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 31, 2017)

Palladium price increase is related to cars demand in China. As long as the cars will remain fossil, palladium consists the main ingredient of car's converter. On the other hand it is temporary, before supply catches demand and also palladium is hard to sell, unlike gold and silver


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2017)

Not only for fossil fuels, palladium's ability to hold oxygen, and as a catalyst can also become an important factor in "green" vehicles (hydrogen, electrolysis such as fuel cells and catalytic chemistry...).

Silver always had uses in medicine, today were finding many more uses or advancements medically for it and the other precious metals every day. 

Gold is falsely priced, too much paper gold out there, stocks in it as well as other stocks are normally the first to go out the window, normally just before the paper money flies out the window.

It is not that we will not have troubled times where we need these metals and their values become more important, it is just a mater of when.

Not to mention most metals become more valuable in war times for a country to survive.

Holding most any metal in your hands, as scrap or bullion, in my opinion, is a smart move, holding several different ones, can mean holding a balance whichever way the scales start tipping, in either direction, in stormy weather, or even the good times.

Silver having less value by weight or volume also make it a great candidate in troubled times, you may not wish to break a large bill or or give a flake of gold to buy a loaf of bread, so having silver (like having a coin instead of a million dollar bill, can be a wise choice) to trade your neighbor for bread when bread and money are scarce, and with your neighbors "gold fever" and lack of money or bread, filing off a flake of gold from your large gold bar in front of him may not be a good idea for your own safety...


----------



## scrapparts (Oct 8, 2017)

Who said what about Palladium and Platinum?  It did. It did!

scrapparts


----------



## scrapparts (Oct 9, 2017)

scrapparts said:


> Who said what about Palladium and Platinum?  It did. It did!
> 
> scrapparts


Right now is about 13 hours and Palladium has been AND still is pulling ahead of Platinum. It can change at any second now, but to see it happen is something I should have had because when I first got involved with metals, Palladium was around $200 something back in 2009. Now it's over $900. 

I have some MLCC's that I am going to refine one day soon. I would love to have a piece of that in my hand that I refined and know that it's worth real money.

scrapparts


----------



## scrapparts (Nov 9, 2017)

Palladium is doing a number on Platinum. $1004 oz right now. Tuesday I was going to post my prediction of palladium hitting $1,000 this week. I am just now refreshing the stock page and see it hit that mark. I believe palladium is going to go up in value close to gold, and then silver is going to go up too. They may also go down in value too.

Refining for palladium in MLCC's seem to be something to do if you had enough even if you get more silver instead. 

scrapparts!


----------

